# Zippering HR10-250



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

I just picked up the free HR10-250. Technically I leased it. Are any of you leasers going to zipper this Tivo? 

I am spoiled with two networked Tivos and I need to get my HD Tivo into the loop. Before I crack it open, I was curious to see if other have done it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Zipper works just fine on the HR10-250. However, I own all three of mine.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Don't use the original drive to apply your hacks on so if you decide to or need to return the unit you can swap the hacked drive for the original.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

I was definitely going to use a fresh drive. That is not the issue. I was just worried about cracking it open, since it is "leased".


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

DarthOverlord said:


> I was definitely going to use a fresh drive. That is not the issue. I was just worried about cracking it open, since it is "leased".


 I wouldn't worry about it at all. There's likely no seal on the thing, and by the time you return it to DirecTV, they'll just throw on top of the pile of old tivos that get gutted and sent to Woot. They're getting their monthly check from you, which is really what they care about.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

rbautch said:


> I wouldn't worry about it at all. There's likely no seal on the thing, and by the time you return it to DirecTV, they'll just throw on top of the pile of old tivos that get gutted and sent to Woot. They're getting their monthly check from you, which is really what they care about.


That's what I figured. Can I use the backup image of the original as the fresh image for the zippering or should I order the 3.1.5f image?


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

You can copy the orignal drive directly onto your new drive with a mfsbackup .. | mfsrestore .. (on one line, with the pipe "|" character)


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

rpdre1 said:


> You can copy the orignal drive directly onto your new drive with a mfsbackup .. | mfsrestore .. (on one line, with the pipe "|" character)


I use this for just the Tivo software:

mfsbackup -1qso - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -i - /dev/hda

and this the command sequence to copy all the shows?

mfsbackup -aqo - /dev/hdb | mfsrestore -xpi - /dev/hda

Is this correct?


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, can you still order PPV's with the remote on a zippered HR10-250? What about the DirecTV monthly call? Does the HR10-250 start to get cranky without it?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

The only way to order PPVs with a remote is to hook up a phone line, which isn't recommended on a hacked DTivo. You should not get a cranky unit if the box doesn't make its regular call, however; the Zipper should take care of that.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

I just zippered my HDTivo, no issues at all. I used the original drive. To me it wasn't a big deal if something did happen to it. They will replace it and would never know it was hacked. Like someone else said, it will go into a pile. Unfortunately no MRV or HMO with it. Hopeulyy they come out wit the 6.2 software. Heard rumors that it is coming.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Tonedeaf said:


> I just zippered my HDTivo, no issues at all. I used the original drive. To me it wasn't a big deal if something did happen to it. They will replace it and would never know it was hacked. Like someone else said, it will go into a pile. Unfortunately no MRV or HMO with it. Hopeulyy they come out wit the 6.2 software. Heard rumors that it is coming.


I hope you made a backup image before you zippered.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Sep 24, 2004)

DarthOverlord said:


> I hope you made a backup image before you zippered.


Yup. If I didn't there are ways to get an image aswell. No worries.


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

OK, I am trying to restore an HR10-250 image to a WD 250 GB hard drive and I am getting "not enough room to expand" message at the end of mfsrestore. Is this b/c WD actually gives you a 230 GB hd because they use the 1024 MB = GB rule to identify their drive sizes. 

How can I fix this? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Well it means that the new 250gb drive is ever-so-slightly smaller than the one the backup was created from. Not sure if there's a way around that...


----------



## DarthOverlord (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, here is what I did. 

I ran mfsrestore using this command.

mfsrestore -r 4 -zpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ 

instead of

mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ 

It turns out, when I opened my HR10-250, that it also had a WD 250GB hard drive. So I guess trying to expand the image caused the problem. I zippered it and am now watching the shuttle countdown in HD. Thanks again rbautch and gunnyman.


----------

